# Good car to buy?



## Mattvtny (Jul 9, 2010)

I am looking to buy a used Audi in my area and I was wondering if I could get a little help from you guys who know more about Audis than I do. Let me know how this sounds for the price ($800)... Here is the link on Craigslist...


http://newjersey.craigslist.org/cto/1824521966.html



HELLO I HAVE HERE THIS 93 AUDI 100 FOR SALE. IT'S RED IN COLOR, HAS A 6 CYLINDER ENGINE, AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION, A/C, LEATHER SEATS, CLEAN INSIDE, & BODY HAS A GREAT SHINE TO IT...JUDGE FOR YOURSELF AS I PUT PLENTY OF PICTURES UP. THIS VEHICLE NEEDS MINOR REPAIRS...THEY ARE: TWO FRONT STRUTS, WELD A SMALL LEAK ON THE MUFLER, & REPLACE A RELAY OR FUSE AS WINDOWS DON'T GO UP OR DOWN ( NOTHING SERIOUS AS IT HAPPENED TO A BMW I OWNED ). CAR SHOULD NOT BE DRIVEN WHEN BOUGHT SHOULD BE TOWED AT ALL HONEST TRUTH...AS THE STRUTS ARE IN BAD CONDITION. IF YOU DRIVE IT HOME YOU MAY GET INTO AN ACCIDENT....SO IT'S AT YOUR OWN RISK AS I AM ENCLOSING IT'S NOT SAFE TO DRIVE. INVEST A LITTLE INTO IT & YOU WILL HAVE A GREAT CAR. I JUST DON'T HAVE THE CASH TO INVEST INTO IT. PRICED LOW FOR A QUICK SALE....AS I NEED THE CASH...BUT IF YOU ARE SERIOUS I MAY BE ABLE TO WORK A BETTER PRICE. CAR IS SOLD AS IS, CASH ONLY, ENTIRE PAYMENT DUE WHEN BUYING VEHICLE. IF INTERESTED IN VIEWING THE CAR PLEASE CALL ME AT...........


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

that is a decision only you can make, most of us are vw/audi guys that have tools and for some dumb reason love spending time using them. i love my old crappy audi with all its little problems and brutal designs for repairs. i would lowball offer and if he takes it then get it and fix it or park it with the rest of the fleet for parts.


----------

